# Ariens ST724 recoil assembly sourcing



## Delanez (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been trying to find a new recoil for my ST724. I've come up with the Tecumseh part numbers 590602 and 590473 for the recoil. All sites that I locate those numbers list them as no longer available Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Model number- 924048
Serial number- 001442
Tecumseh engine number- H70-130210E


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Try ebay or a local small engine shop that has a bunch of parts in the back. Also check craigslist for someone that has a blown up engine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Delanez. Most of the parts to repair the recoil seem to be still available. What is wrong with the one you have? I did find a new one at a crazy price.
Outdoor Distributors - Lawn Mower Parts

There are people on this forum who have older parts on hand and may be willing to sell you one. Try to wait for more replies to your question.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Delanez said:


> I've been trying to find a new recoil for my ST724. I've come up with the Tecumseh part numbers 590602 and 590473 for the recoil. All sites that I locate those numbers list them as no longer available Can anybody point me in the right direction?
> 
> Model number- 924048
> Serial number- 001442
> Tecumseh engine number- H70-130210E


Those numbers have both been replaced by STE150-003

http://www.serviceproparts.com/contents/en-us/d4866.html $37.58USD

Stens 150 003 Recoil Starter Assembly Tecumseh 590420A NEW | eBay $46.96USD


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a spare i will sell for 20 bucks plus shipping. pm me if you want it, pulled off a blown tecumseh engine on an ariens 10,000 series frame. its white, not black


----------

